# Fähiger Laufradbauer in Hannover?



## hexxagon (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche einen fähigen Laufradbauer in/um Hannover, der LRS auf hohe Speichenspannung auszentrieren kann. Ist da jemanden was bekannt?


----------



## procto (14. Februar 2009)

Moinsen,
ich habe zwar bisher nur gelesen aber nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort.

Was hast du dir denn da vorgestellt??
Warum die hohe Spannung?


Gruß
procto
aus Lehrte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (14. Februar 2009)

Warum brauchst Du einen Laufradbauer in Hannover?
Versand ist heute doch kein Thema mehr.
Wenn Du ein spezielles Laufrad haben willst dann wend dich mal per PM an *felixthewolf*.
Die Beiträge, die er bisher hier gepostet hat, hatten alle Hand und Fuss.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Februar 2009)

Und die Laufräder sind gut!


----------



## LB2 (15. Februar 2009)

procto schrieb:


> Gruß
> procto
> aus Lehrte



OT:
Unglaublich, hier mal jemand aus "Lehrte" zu treffen!
In der Regel ist doch Lehrte dafür bekannt, daß hier der Schuss erst 5-10 Jahre später gehört wird?
Gruss LB2


----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2009)

Geh mal zu Saikls in der Friesenstrasse (List). Das sind 3 ehemalige bzw noch aktive Radprofis Grische Niermann, Roman Jördens und Thomas Ziegler http://www.saikls.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=63&Itemid=89, die wissen was sie tun sowohl RR als auch MTB. Ich bike zusammen mit Tommy Ziegler und der kann ein Bike selbst mit 240mm FW artgerecht bewegen.
http://www.saikls.de/

Die werden dich sachgerecht beraten und dir bauen was du brauchst.
Gruß
Schappi


----------

